# Berührungsfreie Wegmessung auf Schiene ?



## Waelder (21 Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich soll eine bestehende, mechanische Wegmessung auf einem Schienenkreis gegen eine Berührungslose ersetzen. Die umgebung ist sehr korrosionsanfälltg, d.h. die Schiene rostet immer. 

Gibt es so was ?

Eckdaten : 

Wegmessung ca : 280m

Ich habe eine Maschine, die rotiert auf einem Schienenkreis, der Durchmesser des Schienenkreis unten ist ca 95m die Maschine ist auch oben auf einem kleineren Schienenkreis aufgelegt. Wird die maschine nun rotiert, entsteht zwischen unten und oben Messrad eine differenz, diese muss ich messen können. Um den nachlauf zu regeln bzw. bei zu grosser differenz abschalten.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Dumbledore (21 Juni 2010)

Waelder schrieb:


> ... mechanische Wegmessung auf einem Schienenkreis gegen eine Berührungslose ersetzen ... korrosionsanfälltg ... Wegmessung ca : 280m


ohne jetzt genaue Kenntnis über deine Anlage und dein Budget zu haben würde ich empfehlen, hierzu mal den Vertreter der Firma "Pepperl+Fuchs" einzuladen und dir das Wegmess-System "WCS" ("Weg-Codier-System") vorstellen zu lassen, das könnte gut geeignet sein. Umsonst ist es natürlich nicht, aber das kannst du bei diesen Anforderungen auch nicht erwarten.

Michael Marx


----------



## Deltal (21 Juni 2010)

Der Schlitten vom P&F System ist etwa 15cm lang und hat einen Spalt von ca 2cm für das 3mm Band (Für genaue Werte mal ins Datenblatt schauen).  Sollte reichen für fast 100m Kreis.. Frage ist nur, wie der durchmesser oben ist.
Ach und auf der Seite wird das normale System gezeigt.. Es gibt auch Köpfe und Band für draußen (Edelstahl).


----------



## Dumbledore (22 Juni 2010)

Deltal schrieb:


> Sollte reichen für fast 100m Kreis..


 
Hier ein Auszug aus den Technischen Daten des WCS, 100m Kreis sind nun wirklich kein Problem :



> *System WCS2*​min. Kurvenradius 500 mm
> Länge 0,1 ... 327 m
> Höhe 55 mm oder 70 mm​
> *Kopf WCS2B*
> ...


 
Trotzdem würde ich mal den Vertrieb von P+F einschalten, der sollte das viel besser wissen. Ich zitiere nur aus meinen Unterlagen, weil ich solch ein System mal einsetzen wollte (was sich dann aber zerschlagen hat).



Michael Marx​


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Juni 2010)

Es gibt ein System von Leuze welches eine aufgekleben Barcode liest und dadurch die Position ermittelt. Den Barcode kannst du auch um die Kurve kleben. Die Spurgenauigkeit muss nicht ganz so genau sein wie beim WCS wo die Schiene zwischen dem Lesekopf laufen muss.

 Aber das WCS ist auf jeden Fall auch ein geniales System.


----------



## Ide (22 Juni 2010)

Das könnte was für dich sein http://www.ipf-electronic.de/data/k08-011.pdf


----------



## Metabastler (29 Juni 2010)

Welche Winkel/Wegdifferenzen sollen den zur Abschaltung führen (Benötigte Auflösung) ?
Sollte wohl recht robust sein  , schön wäre da wohl ein Inertialsystem, das nicht auf freiliegende Sensoren angewiesen ist.
Eine unzulässige Schiefstellung lässt sich ggf. ja auch über einen Neigungssensor erfassen.

Andere Lösungen: Rotierenden Laserstrich ins Zentrum, oben und unten Photosensor . Die Zeitdifferenz der Pulse gibt den Winkelfehler an.

Neben den Schienenrädern induktiv den Abstand messen??


----------

